# I think my Arnold is dying :'(



## RattyTastic (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. My name is Amy and I have 2 rats, a hooded named Arnold and an albino named Marley.

I have came in to find Arnold hardly moving, breathing fast and very sluggish when he tried to move. He is still attempting to eat though. My boys have just turned 2 this month. Does anyone know what could be happening? He has no lumps or bumps as I have check for that throughout his entire life.

I can't bare this pain :'( I'm heart broken as I don't think he will make the night. What will happen to Marley? What will I do if he gets really depressed? 

Thank you all for reading an any advice you may be able to give to help me get through this. I love them so much.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Are his sides pinched? What color are his ears, toes, gums and tail tip? Are there any other symptoms? Do you know how to check for dehydration? Has he lost any weight recently? What does he sound like when he breathes? 
I know these are a lot of questions but we need to know so we can try and help.


----------



## Outspirit (Oct 31, 2014)

Is he swaying with his head or tipping over when trying to stand? Then it could be an inner ear infection. Try to keep calm untill you can get him to the vet..I know how diffcult that can be. Maybe give him some treats and make sure he's warm.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

An inner ear infection usually doesn't cause lethargy and can be identified pretty straight away due to the head tilt, even if he's just sitting or laying you can see the tilt. 

I'm worried about it being neurological, perhaps a stroke. 

Amy, you said he's still attempting to eat; can he sit up to hold his food or does he have a difficult time trying? Please post every symptom you see.


----------

